# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  А как поступили бы Вы?

## Asteriks

*Часто сталкиваюсь с ситуацией, когда муж подруги или хорошей знакомой ходит "налево" и все окружающие об этом знают, одна подруга ничего не знает. И я молчу. Не открываю ей глаза, так сказать. У подруги дети, мужа она любит, а он вот такой, понимаете ли, любитель за чужими жёнами приударить. Скажу - расстрою подругу, стану врагом. Не скажу - какая из меня подруга? Разрушится семья - кто будет виноват? Я. Как бы Вы поступили на моём месте? Сказали бы подруге про измену мужа или промолчали бы?*

(ситуация вымышлена, но в жизни действительно такое происходит).

----------


## fIzdrin

другу бы сказал.

----------


## Asteriks

А друг как бы поступил, интересно узнать? С неверной женой? Уж явно не бросился бы в крайность.

----------


## fIzdrin

это уже его дело.

----------


## Asteriks

Ты согласен взять на себя ответственность за возможные последствия? Ты как друг выполнишь свой долг, а дальше хоть трава не расти?

----------


## Akasey

хех, чуловеки, а что лучше потерять друга от того, что не сказал? и винить себя за ето?

----------


## fIzdrin

> Ты согласен взять на себя ответственность за возможные последствия? Ты как друг выполнишь свой долг, а дальше хоть трава не расти?


интересно,а как же мне другу в глаза смотреть? а дальше будет все по-честному,и трава будет расти и жизнь продолжаться.

пы сы: а вот в бабские разборки я бы точно не полез

----------


## Asteriks

Ну вот сказали Вы другу, а он возьми да разведись. Двое детей остались с матерью. Отца не видят практически. Все довольны?

----------


## Akasey

и что? а лучше когда мать двоих детей спит с кем-то левым? и если двое детей то это уже более-менее взрослый человек...

----------


## Asteriks

Я бы не стала говорить. Иногда душевное спокойствие дороже правды.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

> Я бы не стала говорить. Иногда душевное спокойствие дороже правды.


А вот когда эта самая правда "вылазит"( рано или поздно), тут и начинается " почему все знали и молчали?!".

----------


## vova230

Нет, в чужую семью лезть последнее дело.

----------


## Asteriks

Вспомните Древнюю Спарту. Что там с гонцом, приносящим дурные вести, делали?
Вова, наш человек.

----------


## vova230

Один мой друг расказывал, как пошутил с соседом.
Встретились он с женой и сосед с женой. Ну поговорили, сосед говорит пойду на работу, а то опаздываю. А друг возьми да скажи: иди мол, а я с твоей женой в кино пойду. Вечером сосед приходит домой хорошо выпивший и давай жену гонять, мол ты с соседом в кино ходила.
Вот так и пошутил.
Не стоит лезть куда не просят, а то реакцию человека предугадать сложно. Тут сам порой не знаешь как поступишь.

----------


## Asteriks

Спрашивают у людей: "Кто вам дороже, друзья или любимый человек?" Кому лет 16 ответят, что друзья. У меня другое мнение. Любимый дороже. Иногда дороже родителей. Да почему иногда? Очень часто. Вот и сделает человек выбор в пользу любимого, потому что любимому многое прощается, даже измена. А ты из друга станешь врагом.

----------


## vova230

Интересно, сколько современных семей сохраняют свою любовь до зрелого возраста? Именно любовь, а не привычку или необходимость жить вместе?

----------


## Asteriks

Даже если любовь проходит, то привязанность всё равно остаётся.

----------


## Akasey

Астерикс с чего такая убеждённость что проходит? Я считаю что не проходит, а есть всегда. А если со временем считают что проходит, то её и небыло, а вся любовь была привычкой, привязанностью, и вот со временем эта привязанность слабеет...

----------


## Asteriks

Не буду тебя разубеждать, романтик ты наш)))

----------


## Pasha_49

Как бы лезть в чужие личные дела не хорошо, но... Пускай что-ли живут дальше во вранье? Если хочешь сохранить другую семью, то не сказав правду будет лучше? А на твоем месте хотелось бы знать правду? Лучше сказать, тогда есть шансы что простят, сохранишь друга, рано или поздно всё-равно узнают, зачем тогда тянуть. Если простят, то будет хорошо. (А если нет, то это их дела. Получается что он ее не любил, а если будет свободен, то найдет другую. И она сможет найти другого. Может будет 2 других счастливых семьи, чем одна несчастная.)

----------


## Serj_2k

если муж ходит "на лево" и это не имеет никаких не нужных последствий для его семьи, то пусть ходит и лезть туда совсем не нужно. а то влезет кто нить со своим жалом ... вот тогда проблемы действительно и начнуцца

----------


## Asteriks

Всё же лучше остаться сторонним наблюдателем. Не наше дело чужие личные отношения. На то они и личные, чтобы не лезли посторонние. О себе: по жизни всегда все новости последней узнаю, не интересно мне, кто что сказал. Хотя иногда косточки поперемывать в кайф.

----------


## Irina

Так когда-то было. Подруги у меня больше нет, а мужа простила.

----------


## Asteriks

Есть люди, которые не могут простить. ( Но почему-то близкому человеку многое прощаешь. В большинстве случаев. Не по своему опыту говорю, по наблюдениям.

----------


## Irina

Прощать можешь когда действительно любишь и в общем не глядя ни на что это взаимно. А моя подруга сама для себя выбрала необщение, я её ни разу не попрекнула.

----------


## Asteriks

Мне кажется, всё равно осадок остаётся в душе. На подругу. Нет?

----------


## HARON

Переходить к "новому" надо резко--как занозу вынимать.

----------


## Asteriks

Про подругу. Видимо, не очень приятно ей свою оплошность вспоминать. Что влезла в чужие дела.

----------


## Irina

Видимо Да, сколько я не пыталась наладить отношения или просто поговорить на чистоту - все мимо.

----------


## Alexanderr

Я бы рассказал бы(наверное)...В моём понимании эта проблема сравнима как если бы ваш друг заболел смертельной болезнью и своевременное вмешательство могло бы ему спасти жизнь и все знали, но боялись сказать( что бы не расстроить ). В итоге друг умер. Так и в семье , если молчать-семья умрёт(разрушится, перестанет существовать). А лучший способ - поставьте себя на его (друга) место и как бы вы хотели, что бы с вами поступили .Как сказано в Библии-...и как хотите, что бы с вами поступали люди, так и вы поступайте с ними .

----------


## Irina

> если молчать-семья умрёт


Спорный вопрос. Иногда человек знает о проблеме, но не хочет это обсуждать ни с кем - позиция оставьте меня в покое.

----------


## брюNETка

*Да всё зависит от конкретной семьи и отношений в ней.Где-то нужно сказать,где-то нужно промолчать.Но если решиться всё-таки сказать,то нужно представить конкретные доказательства,чтоб не стать в последствии "завистницей и предательницей",а если решиться молчать,то,действительно играть роль"ничего не случилось",не давать никаких намеков и т.д.*

----------


## Asteriks

Нет, граждане, молчите. Даже порой детям не стоит вмешиваться в личную жизнь родителей. Это ЛИЧНОЕ дело конкретной семейной пары.

----------


## брюNETка

> Нет, граждане, молчите. Даже порой детям не стоит вмешиваться в личную жизнь родителей. Это ЛИЧНОЕ дело конкретной семейной пары.


*Промолчала - и потеряла подругу.Кому легче?
Разные ситуации бывают.И проанализировать правильно ты сделала(сказав или не сказав),можно будет только по прошествии времени.*

----------


## Irina

> Промолчала - и потеряла подругу.


Если молчишь - надо молчать до конца и даже вида не подавать что знала или знаешь о происходящем.

----------


## брюNETка

> Если молчишь - надо молчать до конца и даже вида не подавать что знала или знаешь о происходящем.


*я об этом и говорила.*



> а если решиться молчать,то,действительно играть роль"ничего не случилось",не давать никаких намеков и т.д.


*Я хотела сказать,что нельзя на все случаи посоветовать: "Молчите!"
Например,я хотела бы знать о измене мужа и была бы очень зла на подругу,если бы узнала,что она мне ничего не сказала.Лучше пусть скажет мне,а я сама для себя решу:сделать мне вид,что ничего не произошло - и сохранить семью,либо что-то менять.*

----------


## Asteriks

Любимый человек важнее подруги. Что значит: "Потерять подругу?" Ещё неизвестно, кого подруга предпочтёт. Мы же о семье говорим, а не о парне с девушкой, которые не женаты.

----------


## BiZ111

Молчание - угодие крыс (и реже никчемных математиков), хотя от такой любой мужик с головой бы свалил...бррр...

Для чего устраивать праздник, который в итоге так или иначе (Зёбре поклон) будет испорчен?  Нелогично. 

Если жена в сексе ноль - то стоит почитать тематические форумы, а не отстаивать свою, покрытую паутиной...правоту

----------


## BiZ111

Хотя чаще жена (размененная на мелочь) ноль внутри...А это клиника

----------


## брюNETка

> Что значит: "Потерять подругу?"


*Это значит,что она скажет:"Ах ты,сучка крашеная!Ты знала,что этот козел мне изменяет!Знала,что я с подросткового возраста ненавижу измены и болезненно к этому отношусь!Знала,что он так подло меня обманывает!Знала,что эта кобыла,с которой он мне изменял смотрела на меня и смеялась,какая я дура!И МОЛЧАЛА???Всё,иди вон,я не хочу тебя знать,ты меня предала!"*
брюне надо подумать о карьере писательницы

----------


## Irina

*брюNETка*, Умная женщина никогда такого не скажет, уж извини.

----------


## BiZ111

Умная? Скорее хитрая  Если есть дети, у которых учё6а в универах и т.п., зачем терять кормильца семьи и участвовать во всей это й судебной сумятице? пусть трахается с кем хочет, а я лучше свою жопу в тепле подержу, да ещё и сделаю благородное дело - спасу психику детей и их молодость. Ух-тыыы...

----------


## брюNETка

> *брюNETка*, Умная женщина никогда такого не скажет, уж извини.


*В стрессовой ситуации,от отчаяния,любая женщина может сорваться и ум тут не при чем.

Я не понимаю,как для всех ситуаций вы можете говорить "МОЛЧИТЕ!"
Вариантов развития событий множество,поэтому конкретный ответ на этот вопрос дать нельзя. - Это я и пытаюсь сказать.*

Кстати,семья с двумя детьми и молодая может быть.У меня 2-е подруги,которым по 24 года и у которых по двое детей)))

----------


## Asteriks

Интересно, вы что, любители копаться в чужом грязном белье? Какая подруга? Какое вам дело? Это не ВАША жизнь!

----------


## Irina

Моя подруга сказала и сама же себя не смогла простить - отсюда вывод: молчание-золото.

----------


## BiZ111

> Интересно, вы что, любители копаться в чужом грязном белье? Какая подруга? Какое вам дело? Это не ВАША жизнь!


 Это не наша жизнь, это твоя жизнь ахаха))) да и профессия к тмоу же бее
____

Ирина, а что это у тебя за подруга такая искренняя? Как трахаться с чудим мужем так она бедненькая ничего..а как рассказала - так простить бедняжка не смогла себя? Ууутипути, прям сама раскаянность бгг

----------


## Irina

> Ирина, а что это у тебя за подруга такая искренняя?


Представляешь, бывают и такие. Лучше бы молчала.

----------


## брюNETка

> Интересно, вы что, любители копаться в чужом грязном белье? Какая подруга? Какое вам дело? Это не ВАША жизнь!


*Чтобы что-то знать - не обязательно копаться в грязном белье(например,я могла видеть,как он выходил из машины,зажимаясь с другой женщиной и направляясь к чужому подъезду)Я лучшая подруга,у нас близкие отношения и мне тяжело понимать,что муж ее предает - вот такое дело.Пусть подруга сама решит,что ей с полученной информацией делать(я это уже говорила)

Если подруге 50 и,как Биз сказал, дети в универе учатся,то,наверное говорить не стоит,хотя бы потому,что знаешь,что подруга ради детей сделает вид,что ничего не происходит.А вот у молодой женщины хотя бы будет шанс найти верного мужчину.*




> Моя подруга сказала и сама же себя не смогла простить - отсюда вывод: молчание-золото.


*А ты уверена,что причина в этом?Она,может,твоему мужу не смогла б в глаза смотреть,зная,что сдала его.*

----------


## Irina

> А ты уверена,что причина в этом?Она,может,твоему мужу не смогла б в глаза смотреть,зная,что сдала его.


Я это точно знаю, разговаривали неоднократно.

----------


## Asteriks

> Это не наша жизнь, это твоя жизнь ахаха))) да и профессия к тмоу же бее


Не профессия красит человека, любитель минета. Про мою жизнь не тебе судить, не дорос.

----------


## Serj_2k

> У меня 2-е подруги,которым по 24 года и у которых по двое детей)))


посоветуй в следующий раз пользовацца презервативами ....




> ...любитель минета


и жоп тоже 




> Про мою жизнь не тебе судить


про чужую всегда интересней ....

----------

